# Numérisation avec HP Photosmart 6510 impossible



## jackieo (8 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour
Lorsque j'installe mon imprimante photosmart HP 6510, le HP utility refuse de s'installer. Moralité: impossible de scanner...
Qui pourrait m'apporter une aide? Je n'ai rien trouvé sur le site d'HP...
Merci


----------



## macaccro (15 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

Tu as quelle version de Mac OS X ?

Quel est le message derreur quand tu tentes dinstaller le soft ?

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...ry&cc=fr&dlc=fr&lang=fr&lc=fr&product=5058336

Les pilotes sont là
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...fr&cc=fr&dlc=fr&sw_lang=&product=5058336#N187


Est-ce que tu peux numeriser via ces méthodes 
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...03&cc=fr&dlc=fr&lang=fr&lc=fr&product=5058336


----------



## tdols (29 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour, 
Je viens d'acheter la nouvelle imprimante HP Photosmart 6510.
Malheureusement, j'ai des problèmes pour lancer une numérisation.
Après l'installation du programme fournit "HP utility" sur mon Mac (OS 10.7.4), je n'arrive toujours pas a scanner.
En effet, depuis l'imprimante, je sélectionne "numériser"; puis "numériser vers Ordinateur" et je reçois le message d'erreur suivant:
"Vérifiez que le logiciel d'imprimante est installé et que la numérisation vers l'ordinateur est activée via le logiciel d'imprimante".
Mon ordinateur est connecté correctement par cable USB et  WIFI.
Je peux imprimer mais la numérisation reste impossible, ceci, malgré un redémarage de l'ordi et de l'imprimante.

Des idées pour mon cas?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide!

Tdols


----------



## fromlok (6 Septembre 2012)

bonjour,
si ton problème n'est pas résolu (j'espère que ce n'est pas le cas), j'ai acheté cette imprimante et je n'ai pas employé le driver vendu avec, mais je suis allé le chercher sur le site de hp car mon imac "recrachait" le cd ;-), et tout fonctionne ok scanner copie et imprimante.


----------



## Damze (22 Septembre 2012)

J'ai le même soucis que vous avec cette p*** d'imprimante (pour ma part HP c'est terminé pour la suite sur tout les fronts).
Déjà la configuration réseau était complètement hasardeuse et fonctionnant 1 fois sur 15 (je pense + à a faute de la livebox qu'à l'imprimante certes mais ça n'empêche).
Problème sur mon iMac : l'imprimante était reconnu comme étant tout le temps hors-ligne, impossible d'imprimer à distance. 

Maintenant je peux imprimer à distance depuis l'iMac et le Mac mini en Wifi, mais ni le Mac, ni les pilotes HP et leurs logiciels ne savent que cette imprimante fais aussi scanner... Aucun scanner reconnu. 
Même en utilisant l'utilitaire fournit par HP seulement l'impression est prise en charge (et encore quand l'imprimante est détectée par l'ordinateur).
Si quelqu'un avait une astuce ou autre je suis preneur !


----------

